# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Vriteni pak trurin

## shitesi

kater numra formojne nje progresion aritmetik. N.q.s te parit i shtojme 5 te dytit i shtojme 6 te tretit i shtojme 9 dhe te katertit  i shtojme 15 atehere numrat e perftuar formijne progresion gjeometrik.
Te gjenden keta kater numra?

----------


## [xeni]

```

3, 6, 9, 12 =====> 8, 12, 18, 27 


```


Shitesi, ka zgjidhje tjeter?   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shitesi

Xeno ktu pyetjet i bej une ti vetem mund te pergjigjesh loool

----------


## KACAKU

3,10,23,49.

----------

